# updated pics of my holland lop mix and mini rex mixed bunnies



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://randtrabbitry.com/nestbox.html 
They are 4 weeks old and so pretty


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes they are! 
Beautiful variation in color.
Congratulations.
B~


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Sure are cute - I hope mine don't get that cute cause they are for dinner.

Cathy


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

So cute!

Emily


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

They are so cute. You've got one (the white one with black ears) that looks a lot like the one in my current litter.

Are you crossing the MiniRex on the Holland Lops and which way are you doing the cross?

I've got my second MiniRex/Holland Lop litter now, just getting out of the nest box. Will have an update in a day or two. Four ... one peanut that didn't survive ... and each one a different color.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

very nice, some look like they will do the airplane ear thing which is always fun for the purchaser.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

They all are so cute. The mini rex bunnies have a pure mini rex dad and a dutch/ dwarf hotot mom. I just call them mini rex/ dutch mix bunnies as i only seen the mom to my doe which was a pure black/ white dutch bunny.
The holland lop mixed litter mom was was a medium sized meat mutt doe we know she has a has some California blood in her. dad is a pure holland lop.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Your last baby, the "chestnut" would be called a Sandy if it was a Flemish Giant. It's so neat how the same colors/patterns have different names for different breeds. All are really adorable.


----------

